# 3500 built after August 2014



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Can someone tell me what does that mean?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The build date of the truck.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha I know that. I meant did they change something mid year?


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's when they added the wi-fi and a few other options, like the led cargo lights in the tow mirrors. Mine is considered a 2015 1/2, I took delivery on Oct 1.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

eludemann;1979874 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's when they added the wi-fi and a few other options, like the led cargo lights in the tow mirrors. Mine is considered a 2015 1/2, I took delivery on Oct 1.


All that plus increase in price and different equipment package combo. Like tilt teleascopic wheel stand alone opt before now included.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok wasn't sure.... thanks. I thought it was something major mechanical. 

Another question. Can you get snow plow prep in the Denali package with 6000 front end?


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

LT- Different wheels/ Color matched handles. New tow mirrors. LTZ New wheels/ tow mirrors


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Easiest way to tell that it's built after August is if it has the marker light on the tow mirrors. Another change that wasn't mentioned above was some of the WT convenience packages have a back up camera.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Should be able to get the plow prep and the 6000lb front axle. 2 things to look for 1) If it has a sunroof then it does NOT have the snow plow prep. 2) Look at the sticker inside the driver door jam. It will tell you what axle weight ratings have. Alot easier to read then the build sheet IMO.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

I know about the sticker in the door. I'm just afraid the dealer will locate and get one for me and it won't be 6000 front end. If they had it on the lot I could look before we deal...


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

This thread has some listed differences

http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/2...vs-built-after-august-2015-5-differences.html


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

I ended up having to order one anyway so I ordered it the way I want thank you guys for the info


----------

